# Flexi Leads



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it's about time that a law was passed that people can not use them when walking their dogs in a built up area. 

I am getting rather fed up of walking down the road and meeting a dog with no sign of the owner who is round the corner with no idea what their dog is doing or they just let them walk where ever they want to, over gardens or sometimes they have wondered across the road and the owner has not even noticed. 

They are wonderful for off road walking but that is the only place they should be used.

What to you think ?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I love mine but I tend to only use it for the park, long walks etc but if i'm going into town or at training I switch to a normal lead, there's no ned for a lead that long in such places.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I think for small/medium dogs who have recall problems or other issues they're very useful.

However my honest opinion?? I hate them, i would much prefer a longline to a flexilead any day. My aunt has one for her massive male lab who has issues with recall and pulls....he's broken 4 and he's just turned 18 months :mad2:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I use a flexi lead in buillt up areas. I walk at 5-6am, we have grass verges 2 metres wide and it allows Millie to trot up / down and have abit more freedom.

Used responsibly they are a fantastic tool.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I really, really dislike these things - far too dangerous.

Firstly, how a piece of string/tape that thin is meant to restrain a dog I'll never know  

The springs inside often break, the locks often fail, the lead part often snaps 

I don't see a need for them - there are short leads for when you need your dog close, and longlines and training leads to allow a bit of freedom if you can't/won't let your dog offlead.

If they MUST be used, I believe they should only be used on dogs under 10kg who don't pull.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SixStar said:


> I really, really dislike these things - far too dangerous.
> 
> Firstly, how a piece of string/tape that thin is meant to restrain a dog I'll never know
> 
> ...


Maya is a 33kg dog who doesn't pull.

I hate flexis normally mostly the string as i've had it snap and recoil on me.

BUT

It's brilliant for Maya, I can wind her in far quicker on a flexi than a longline when I see a dog she doesn't like or dosen't know. It dosen't get knotted, wet and smelly like the longline did and it has a convenient handle.

She enjoys it and gives her more freedom when she wants it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to add:

Millie is 20Kg and doesnt have a problem with pulling.

I use a Flexi to give her freedom *not as a substitute to recall*.

We have a Large Flexi for dogs up to 50Kg.

I honestly dont believe they are dangerous when used in the right hands. Any training aid / collar / lead can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Maya is a 33kg dog who doesn't pull.
> 
> I hate flexis normally mostly the string as i've had it snap and recoil on me.
> 
> ...


I use one with Bailey for these very reasons. He has the biggest strongest one you can get even though he is only 20kg. I would never let him walk around a corner out of site, run across a road or go in peoples gardens though..that's just unsafe and rude!


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Benny's flexi lead is only used in the forest or at the beach, but then sometimes I don't even use it then as I find it harder to control him on it as the handle is so big I find it hard to get a good grip on it as you can't wrap it round your hand like a normal lead.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Marley has one and iv had no problem with it. I considered long lines but i cant be botherd to carry around all that lead, when i can have it all inside a little handle thingy. Also i worry that he would get caught up dragging 50 meters of lead behind him lol


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I don't really like flexi leads. They are just sooo uncontrollable and I don't like that you can't pull your dog closer in an emergency as you can with normal leads. Its usually dogs on flexi leads that get all over Rocky, tangle up between my legs and the owners being unable to get their dogs back (if they then realize what is happening...). So not being a big fan of them at all and would never use them while walking at a road!


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have been using flexi leads on Sonny for over two years now and have never had a probem with any snapping or breaking. I think the proper flexi leads are the best ones and the size larger than what you need - I have both the cord and tape ones and never had any problems. I think if used correctly they are fine and I use the flexi line on Sonny in the village where we live (I also have large grass area and verges so he can run about on it) but never us it when in town etc - or if it is it I have with me it is always locked in a small lead position. 

I do not like them when they are used instead or training a dog or as a substitute for recall though but in the correct hands I like them and would not be without mine - I do use the long line as well but find it gets messy quickly especially after it has been raining (and I do stay in Scotland so that is quite often ) so find the flexi useful.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sunshine80 said:


> I have been using flexi leads on Sonny for over two years now and have never had a probem with any snapping or breaking. I think the proper flexi leads are the best ones and the size larger than what you need - I have both the cord and tape ones and never had any problems. I think if used correctly they are fine and I use the flexi line on Sonny in the village where we live (I also have large grass area and verges so he can run about on it) but never us it when in town etc - or if it is it I have with me it is always locked in a small lead position.
> 
> I do not like them when they are used instead or training a dog or as a substitute for recall though but in the correct hands I like them and would not be without mine - I do use the long line as well but find it gets messy quickly especially after it has been raining (and I do stay in Scotland so that is quite often ) so find the flexi useful.


I think youve hit the nail on the head there. Im the same I use it every morning and it is a very useful tool.

The large ones also have a fixed lead handle so its also a short fixed lead to when you want close control of your dog.

Again I have had both the chord and tape flexis and found when lookes after (Ie not used at beach, left to dry out when wet etc etc) that they last years.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I think it's about time that a law was passed that people can not use them when walking their dogs in a built up area.
> 
> I am getting rather fed up of walking down the road and meeting a dog with no sign of the owner who is round the corner with no idea what their dog is doing or they just let them walk where ever they want to, over gardens or sometimes they have wondered across the road and the owner has not even noticed.
> 
> ...


I have the flexi giants, the ones with the wide webbing all the way through but have only used them in woods of open fields I would never chance them in public areas. The type of dogs I have I could only use the Flexi Giants with the webbing anyway, but even for a smaller less powerfull dog I personally dont like to see the ones with the cord used as they can snap and also cause injurys if wound around people and dogs.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I hate this things and until the manufacturers put a more stable handle on the things they should be banned for any dog above toy breed size. I had the pleasure of having one of these things wrap around my leg on good Friday (the dog had pulled it out the owners hand) I still bare the scar now, and there is still a little groove. Looking very much like I am going to have to cover the scar with a tattoo.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

I dont know how you would enforce a ban on flexi leads in built up areas, although I have to agree some people as grossly incompetent in their use. My OH uses a tape one for Honey's morning walk on the green behind us but I personally dislike it and never use it now. 

I am currently trialling a 25 feet polyester cotton Cottage craft lunge line with suede inserts along it and a suede handle on a beach holiday in Devon. I've found it brilliant so far, much better than the flimsy tape of the training line option or the flexi lead. We have had a couple of instances of other beach users uses a ball thrower for their dogs very near Honey. She thought it was for her but I have stopped her with ease. There isnt the wrenching or jarring with it that occurs when you try and stop the flexi lead. I thought if you can use it on a horse it must be ok for the dog. As its thick it doesnt get tangled but it needs to be gathered in and out in neat loops to prevent this. I find this easy to do but I have had horses. I will be using it for walks in the country park when I don't want her off lead. Its all personal taste and what suits though. 

The only downside is it is black and it is shedding a bit of dye at the moment but when it calms down it hopefully wont show the dirt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I use one sometimes with my non-pulling 6kg dog. However, I really dislike them when they aren't used responsibly. I too have had a 'burn' from one of the string ones wrapping around my leg (someone else's, not mine!) and I've also had a very close shave with a dog that was acting agressively towards Kenzie and was circling her and they got tangled while the owner was 10m away not watching what was happening (Kenzie was on a normal lead not a flexi).


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I absolutely hate flexi leads with a vengeance and even more so when people use them in streets where there is traffic and the dog keeps running towards the road - terrifying for the motorist who doesn't know if the dog is going to run in the road.

Long lines are much better IMO but even they have no place on pavements, they should only be used in parks and open places.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

bird said:


> I hate this things and until the manufacturers put a more stable handle on the things they should be banned for any dog above toy breed size. I had the pleasure of having one of these things wrap around my leg on good Friday (the dog had pulled it out the owners hand) I still bare the scar now, and there is still a little groove. Looking very much like I am going to have to cover the scar with a tattoo.


We have a fabric loop fitted to the handle of the one my OH uses that goes over the wrist so it can't be pulled out of the hand but I still don't like using it at all. I hope the scar does fade with time. Awful thing to happen and to McKenzie.


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

Flexi leads are tools and in the right hands can be used well. While I don't use one I can see the benefit of them. Yes there are people who misuse them but does that mean I would want the government wading in with legislation? No.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Honey Bee said:


> We have a fabric loop fitted to the handle of the one my OH uses that goes over the wrist so it can be pulled out of the hand but I still don't like it at all. I hope the scar does fade with time. Awful thing to happen and to McKenzie.


The scar has faded a little but not enough, my ankle looks a mess, it's been 6 months.  I don't really want a tattoo but it's the only way to stop it looking a mess.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161100-damage-done-extending-lead.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

bird said:


> The scar has faded a little but not enough, my ankle looks a mess, it's been 6 months.  I don't really want a tattoo but it's the only way to stop it looking a mess.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161100-damage-done-extending-lead.html


Oh my goodness!!! You poor thing. Thankfully my burn was nowhere near as bad as yours. How awful


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

bird said:


> The scar has faded a little but not enough, my ankle looks a mess, it's been 6 months.  I don't really want a tattoo but it's the only way to stop it looking a mess.
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/161100-damage-done-extending-lead.html


Just had a look and I see what you mean. It really looks so sore. Its strange how injuries on the ankles always seem to leave scars. I have one from a piece of cut oil seed rape stalk that I did a couple of months ago that wasn't deep but it just wont fade. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Awful things....I have a very large bruise in a very delicate area,no picture for sure. Cycling through underpass on cycle path man with his westie on extending lead that decided to throw him self at my front tyre. I slammed my brakes and FFS did it hurt Idiot ,bloke never even said sorry. If your dog chases bikes why the hell would you walk past a very busy cycle path with your dog on an extended lead :mad2:


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They is a lovely man by me who has a lovely staffy, he takes him out 3 times a day on his flexi, and as far as I can tell the dog might just as well go out on his own, the only time he looks at his dog is when they cross a road, but I've seen him cross and the dog has been sniffing in a garden and had not noticed his dog was not with him. He seems to be in a world of his own. He is not the only one like this, that is what worries me. 

If they are used properly and in the right places they are OK, but most people don't seem to know there is a lock on them. 

I have used one, when we had Amber but only when there is a grass verge, but I always watched her. I could never use one on Dillon he is completely different and is much to strong for one, I find a training lead best for him.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> They is a lovely man by me who has a lovely staffy, he takes him out 3 times a day on his flexi, and as far as I can tell the dog might just as well go out on his own, the only time he looks at his dog is when they cross a road, but I've seen him cross and the dog has been sniffing in a garden and had not noticed his dog was not with him. He seems to be in a world of his own. He is not the only one like this, that is what worries me.
> 
> *If they are used properly and in the right places they are OK, but most people don't seem to know there is a lock on them. *I have used one, when we had Amber but only when there is a grass verge, but I always watched her. I could never use one on Dillon he is completely different and is much to strong for one, I find a training lead best for him.


*I agree *I just seem to keep coming across the type you describe.


----------



## XMaizieX (Sep 23, 2011)

Im Selling my large flexi as hate using it.

Twice Maizie has managed to pull the flexi stright out of my hand. When she gets to the end of it, or when I apply the break its almost impossible to hold her back. Not good when you have a dog reactive dog. 

I now use a 50ft long line at the bect ect and its Fab. I just stand on the line!


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a flexi, they really need re-designed to make them safer for both dog and user as they are a great idea, just not the most user friendly thing in the world. I have lunge lines too, but hate the mess they make, and he tends to end up tangled up in it, and as he's a small breed they're quiet heavy for him to drag around, so I do tend to use the flexi more.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

We have an assortment of leads for the type of walk we're going on - you may think we're made but it seemed to make sense for us!! 

Town/street walk then it's a normal short one.

Some town followed by off lead, we use a slightly longer one.

Beaches, forests, and anywhere open where Basil can run around a bit but still needs to be on a lead then it's the flexi lead.

(I know the flexi lead can be all sorts of lengths but I don't trust the lock fully and we often take Basil to the pub - we found a flexi lead wasn't the easiest thing to slip around a table leg to keep him secure whilst we had a drink!)

Have to say I agree that they can be dangerous and you do have to be careful when using them. And I always keep Basil on a short lead anywhere near traffic regardless of which lead we're using as he takes great offence to any car or van with a trailer!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

I think it's more a case of idiots using flexi leads. there should be a warning stating that those without common sense should put the flexi lead back on the shelf and walk away :lol:

I do think they are quite dangerous though


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I walk all three dogs on Flexis, and I love them. I am a firm believer they have their uses in the right places.

My greyhounds are walked on the size 1 flexis, designed for dogs up to 12kg I think it is. They are perfect for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> I walk all three dogs on Flexis, and I love them. I am a firm believer they have their uses in the right places.
> 
> My greyhounds are walked on the size 1 flexis, designed for dogs up to 12kg I think it is. They are perfect for them.


I agree they are brilliant, just not in a busy high street


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

There's a guy who walks a very dog reactive JRT in our park on a flexi - great that he walks him on a lead, trouble is, it's so long, the dog may as well not be on a lead! He never seems to reel it in, therefore whenever the dog passes another dog, he is able to go right up to it and lunge, snap and bark which kind of defeats the purpose. 

I wouldn't suggest banning them though! Bit extreme imo as they do work well for some dogs who need a little extra freedom on the lead, especially very small dogs who could be at risk from being chased or eaten by bigger dogs.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I would not be without mine.

I have the 8m one for dogs up to 12kg. Bella is 7kg.

Bella is usually walked off lead, either driving to safe locations or walking there.

I do use a fixed lead for road walking, but there are areas where there is plenty of space for Bella walk walk around and explore, but there are roads too near for lmy liking to let her off completely. The flexi is perfect for such situations.

Bella is very well behaved and walks very nicely, both to heel, but also on her flexi...she knows when she has reached the end of the lead (rarely ever does though) and doesn't pull.

I am someone with a dog that gets the majority of her walks off lead, and I still use the flexi. People who are unable to let their dogs must feel even more strongly than I do about this.

I agree that Flexi's can be dangerous if not used properly. And I have at times been frustrated with people myself who let their dog whatever it wants irrepsective of the fact that the lead is up to 8m. 
But I also cannot see how a lunge line can be comfprtable for a small dog to drag around - I have tried with Bella and she just doesnt move. I used the lightest long lead I could find...and she prefered not to walk than to drag that around.

Large dogs, in my opinion, are not perfect candidates for flexi leads....or especially strong dogs in general. But with responsible owners, I do not believe flexi leads are not a problem.

Thsi post has made me seem entirely pro flexi leads. This is not true. I do believe they can be abused, and i do believe they are not for every dog and every owner. But equally, there are many owners and dogs who greatly benefit from the flexi. As has been mentioned, if used at times when it is not busy, they can even be appropriate for built up areas.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I've twice had dogs on flexi's run out in front of my car in the last few months, on both occasions the dogs had spotted something interesting across the road. Thankfully I was watching the dogs more closely than their owners were. 

I'm certainly not a member of the flexi fanclub. 

As always a useful tool for the responsible becomes a pain for every one around in the hands of those that believe the universe revolves around them.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

From reading peoples replies I think its evident that you need the right type of dog for this to be a valuable tool.

*They are no good for a dog that pulls on the lead *- It will only allow them to learn that if you continue to pull whilst you feel the resistence of a lead you get more lead! :thumbup:

*They are no good for dogs who wont listen to verbal commands* - If your dog wont listen to 'wait' 'stop' or recall to you when needed then a flexi isnt for you.

*There no good for dogs which lunge* - You will drop the handle at some point! :mad2:

And Just like a tie out cable or lunge line they can burn - I still have a scar on my leg from a tie out cable accident in early summer 

I honestly believe that if used with the right dogs they are an invaluable tool - I would be lost without mine.

The majority of the issues we are talking about on this thread - owners out of sight, dogs in road etc are all down to owner ignorance. Half of these numpties in my area if they didnt have a flexi would still have there dog prancing around on the end of a long fixed lead in order to 'let them stretch their legs' 

I appreciate they can be dangerous in the wrong hands but also hoping to highlight that in the right hands they are a very useful tool.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I tis great for smalldogs..but it can be dangerous..as when the dog cannot be held back swiftly enough!....and pulled back to safety..my firnd's dog was attacked on flexi..and owner had no chance to pull him back in time....

Scrip lunged for street cleaner and I had learnt my lesson...one must be really watchful and keep the lead well closed..(Scrip is just under 7kg...)...but as it gives him much better walks...(and cannot let him off too much -- prey drive problems)...at least he learnt to run circles on the flexi..


----------



## Jasper's Bloke (Oct 30, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I use a flexi lead in buillt up areas. I walk at 5-6am, we have grass verges 2 metres wide and it allows Millie to trot up / down and have abit more freedom.
> 
> *Used responsibly they are a fantastic tool*.


That is quite true, but by far the vast majority of people who use these do not even have the first clue how to use them responsibly. It is one thing to allow your dog to tangle people up or wander where it shouldn't but quite another to risk serious injury just for the sake of 'convenience'. I admire anyone who uses them safely in an appropriate place but fear that you are the minority.

There is always a public outcry whenever choke chains are mentioned because of their potential to cause serious injury but what about the poor dogs who continually lunge to the end of a flexi only to have their collar suddenly jerked back with far more force than a choke chain, god only knows what this would do to the neck of a dog attached to a head collar (yep, I see a springer with flexi attached to halti on my way home every day).

Please, please, please, if you use a flexi lead or even a long line, make sure you only ever attach it to a body harness and not a collar, certainly not a head collar or an unrestricted slip collar.


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I have nothing against flexi leads when used correctly 

I have used them previously but don't anymore as it would be impossible to walk 4 dogs on them.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

i use a flexi round my area for one of my huskies - but shes not allowed to go to far b4 i call her back n she has to wait for me to catch up at roads n corners b4 shes allowed to walk on 
used responsibly they are fantastic - specially for dogs who arent allowed offlead


----------



## 5rivers79 (Mar 28, 2011)

SixStar said:


> I really, really dislike these things - far too dangerous.
> 
> Firstly, how a piece of string/tape that thin is meant to restrain a dog I'll never know
> 
> ...


Mine is designed for 50kg dogs and has worked a treat. In the park he allowed to go all the 28ft and on the street it is wound all the way back to its shortest setting.

Samson has pulled with all his strength to get to squirrels and cats and has not broke his yet. He weighs 40kg

Spring has not yet broken, lock has not yet failed and lead has not snapped yet even after he has tried to bite it.

I think the problem lies with the similar but cheap versions that are available from ebay and shops like home bargains.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

5rivers79 said:


> Mine is designed for 50kg dogs and has worked a treat. In the park he allowed to go all the 28ft and on the street it is wound all the way back to its shortest setting.
> 
> Samson has pulled with all his strength to get to squirrels and cats and has not broke his yet. He weighs 40kg
> 
> ...


YET! 

I have no problem with people using them if they want, I just personally think they're an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Used correctly I think they're a great training aid/tool. 

I certainly don't think banning is the way to go! Responsible dog owners shouldn't have to suffer at the hands of the irresponsible ones, and most of the people on this thread who've been mentioned about being irresponsible with flexis would no doubt be the same with other leads and training tools. 

I love my flexis, they've been great! And while I love my longlines my pug can hardly drag around one of them, we've tried it before and he has point blankly refused to walk because it's so heavy/annoying for him. 

I think every tool/training aid can be used incorrectly, and every one has it's disadvantages as well as the positives. 

For me the long line also has some disadvantages..
-if it's muddy or wet, the long line will also get muddy and wet and sometimes smell.
-it's quite a lot of lead to carry around, especially if you have a dog who some times is close but other times likes to be running around. 
- it gets tangled easily, I've had horses in the past and they didn't tangle because the horse walked/trotted/cantered in a circle, where as dogs (mine anyway) will go in different directions, and if you've got more than one dog it's a nightmare!

Flexis also have a lot of disadvantages (I won't mention them as they've already been mentioned on most pages of the thread) 

But to me, Flexis are great especially for Enzo. He doesn't pull, he's small, and he can't drag a longline. 


Ohh and for anyone who thinks im anti-longlines, I'm not  I absolutely love them for my big dogs and have several.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

Walking Skyla the husky on a flexi lead - YouTube
ignore the bit towards the end - where she spots the lab - but even then shes not naugty just goes abit deaf - we have no stop problems with labs around here so my sibes dont like them anymore
and this 1 too


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

For all the people who said about longlines being too heavy for little dogs, I used to have the same problem but I recently got one of these rope longlines - MUCH lighter for the dog to pull around than the standard webbing long line and only costs a few quid


----------



## Spud the Bull Terrier (Jun 19, 2011)

bingblazenskyla said:


> Walking Skyla the husky on a flexi lead - YouTube
> ignore the bit towards the end - where she spots the lab - but even then shes not naugty just goes abit deaf - we have no stop problems with labs around here so my sibes dont like them anymore
> and this 1 too
> Skyla behaving on a walk without commands - YouTube


I hate to pick holes and criticise, but there are a couple of times in that video where Skyla is out at the end of that lead and either goes round a corner or out on to a drive/road where there have been tall hedges blocking your view and you wouldn't have been able to see what is coming or what is there(at 10 seconds and at 3 minutes 10). This is exactly what the OP was complaining about. What would have happened if another dog, a cat, a child, a cyclist, a car had been comming round the corner? there could have been anything.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

bingblazenskyla said:


> Walking Skyla the husky on a flexi lead - YouTube
> ignore the bit towards the end - where she spots the lab - but even then shes not naugty just goes abit deaf - we have no stop problems with labs around here so my sibes dont like them anymore
> and this 1 too
> Skyla behaving on a walk without commands - YouTube


I have to agree with spud. As a flexi owner I can understand now where the op has a problem, that is too dangerous being out that too far.

Gonna go do a quick video and show how I walk Maya on hers


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

The quick video too a while to upload :lol:

Here's the correct way of using a flexi 
[youtube_browser]KU-U3nTjHuE[/youtube_browser]

As you can see she's not allowed to wander all over the place when out on a street, I use the click button as a reminder that she's gone too far etc

The flexi suits Maya better than any other lead.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

because when she does spot something she doesnt bolt off - she will stop n just look - i know how to read her body language n know when i need to call her back n when i dont 
not suprised its been 'picked' at but i know my area n im always on the look out for things she might decide are intresting - she doesnt go up2 other dogs either n keeps her distance after she was attacked 
better her behaving like that then running all over the place not listening to my commands at al - - for her first walk on a flexi i think she did bloody brilliantly


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

bingblazenskyla said:


> Walking Skyla the husky on a flexi lead - YouTube
> ignore the bit towards the end - where she spots the lab - but even then shes not naugty just goes abit deaf - we have no stop problems with labs around here so my sibes dont like them anymore
> and this 1 too
> Skyla behaving on a walk without commands - YouTube


She is beautiful


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

happysaz133 said:


> She is beautiful


thank you


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

bingblazenskyla said:


> because when she does spot something she doesnt bolt off - she will stop n just look - i know how to read her body language n know when i need to call her back n when i dont
> not suprised its been 'picked' at but i know my area n im always on the look out for things she might decide are intresting - she doesnt go up2 other dogs either n keeps her distance after she was attacked
> better her behaving like that then running all over the place not listening to my commands at al - - for her first walk on a flexi i think she did bloody brilliantly


IMO it's still wrong for her too be out that far in the streets, comparing Maya's walk i'd rather meet a dog walking like Maya than Skyla. If i'm honest I will cross the street if I see a dog like that out that far on a flexi in streets because I see it as lack of control.

The park is for length not the streets, she is a pretty girl but it's so dangerous.She could easily be attacked and just because she avoids being attacked dosen't stop aggressing dog not attacking, someone could be on the pavement on their bike and not see her till it was too late, you let her walk across roads without making her wait when again something could come speeding and hit her (not sure if they are roads or strange path ways?).

A dog on roads and path ways should be at a close heal, if that is how you plan to walk her I can understand why so many people are against flexis.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I love my Flexi lead for walking in unknown parks or places heavily filled with distractions (i.e kids on bikes, joggers etc), my dogs still get some freedom (15 metre line) but I can still reel them in. They only weigh 10kg each.

I use my training line in big open park areas outside my house as I dont have to carry a heavy, wet, muddy line with my through town then. 

Charlie never pulls with a harness on, but Dottie does so its not best suited for her. 

I never let them walk long on a FL on the pavement as you never know what's round the corner (literally!) and god forbid they fight with an unknown dog, you have two dogs caught up in tight string/material, making matters 1000 times worse.

For just over 10kg Dottie sure can pull! But the training line is great for when they see friends/new dogs so they can greet/play properly. Sadly something they cant do on the Flexi lead. I found when walking my 2 constantly on the FL when they met another dog the tension from me and the line, altered their body language and made them look/feel more tense than what they were, so TL for social encounters but FL for walks around in new places. More practical.

xxx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't use a flexi. I like my dogs to know that when they're on a lead, they walk nicely, at the pace I set, without pulling or lunging about. Off lead, they are free to do what they want (within reason). I think with a flexi, the distinction would be blurred and that's not what I want.

Gotta love this one though! I got it for a quid at a boot sale. There's a torch under Grommit's nose too!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

bingblazenskyla said:


> because when she does spot something she doesnt bolt off - she will stop n just look - i know how to read her body language n know when i need to call her back n when i dont
> not suprised its been 'picked' at but i know my area n im always on the look out for things she might decide are intresting - she doesnt go up2 other dogs either n keeps her distance after she was attacked
> better her behaving like that then running all over the place not listening to my commands at al - - for her first walk on a flexi i think she did bloody brilliantly


What if a dog in a garden or something else spooked her. It's not beyond the realms of possibility she could step into the road to avoid. Whether is a 'locked' flexi lead or a normal lead close control is vital on pavements. I heard all the "He's never gone into the road stuff" when I had to slam on and do an emergency stop thank god the car behind me was paying more attention than the dog owner whos dog ran out into the road. As my dog was in the back of my car at the time. It only takes a split second for something bad to happen. It only has to happen once. If you value your dog (who is indeed gorgeous) take all simple precautions to keep her safe.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

bingblazenskyla said:


> Walking Skyla the husky on a flexi lead - YouTube
> ignore the bit towards the end - where she spots the lab - but even then shes not naugty just goes abit deaf - we have no stop problems with labs around here so my sibes dont like them anymore
> and this 1 too
> Skyla behaving on a walk without commands - YouTube


I'm sorry but I watch both in horror, you are just the type of person I'm talking about you have no real control over your dog. If something had frighten your dog it could run straight into the road in front of a car, could meet another dog who has problems with other dogs, or walk into someone who is a fear of dogs. I'm sorry but to walk a long the road like that, to me is completely irresponsible.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Happy Paws said:


> I'm sorry but I watch both in horror, you are just the type of person I'm talking about you have no real control over your dog. If something had frighten your dog it could run straight into the road in front of a car, could meet another dog who has problems with other dogs, or walk into someone who is a fear of dogs. I'm sorry but to walk a long the road like that, to me is completely irresponsible.


I completely agree with all of this.

I only watched a bit of the video as it genuinely made me too uncomfortable

If a cat darted out of a bush and across the road, you're saying your Husky wouldn't follow?!

If the lock failed, the spring broke, the handle got pulled from your hand, the thin lead part broke (all things which very, very regularly happen with flexi leads), your dog would be in the road before you could do anything. Also, not to mention, if you were to drop that hard plastic case handle on the concrete, believe me, it makes a hell of a rattle and will spook near enough any dog - and they'll run to get away from the noise, all the time the lead following them continuing to make a dreadful racket on the path, and the dogs just go into panic and bolt. Again, if youre near a road, youve got no window to grab the dog before it potentially bolts in front of a car.

Although I dont like flexi leads at all, theyre so much safer if used in grassy areas or parks well away from roads.

What NEED is there for a dog to be on such a long lead walking near a road anyway, it beggars belief.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The quick video too a while to upload :lol:
> 
> Here's the correct way of using a flexi
> [youtube_browser]KU-U3nTjHuE[/youtube_browser]
> ...


Can I question you guys then what you think of this?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can I question you guys then what you think of this?


That again I don't like it, I really don't think they are safe walking a long the road. A large dog if frightened could put the lead out of your hand before you had a chance to lock it. They are big and bulky things and if you needed to use two hands to hold your dog you would have no chance.

I really don't care how well behaved your dog is on these things, in an emergency you can't have any control over them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Can I question you guys then what you think of this?


I'm not hugely keen to be honest - park walking is fine, but the road walking doesn't sit right with me.

I just can't grasp why dogs are given ANY freedom by roads, no matter how quiet - didn't quite make it out from the video, but the lead wasn't always locked was it?

Also, she's being walked road side rather than to the other side of you - even less chance to grab her before she darts into the road if the flexi did fail or you dropped the bulky handle. At least if she's walked on the inside, you have a split second longer chance to grab her, as she has to get past you before she gets to the road.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

One note on a Flexi lead...make sure that you use the little extra piece that goes around the dogs neck that comes with them. One of my mums friends, who had a smallish terrier type dog, didn't use it and the lead came off the collar, flew back into her eye and she lost her eye. Now, all of the variables make this unlikely, but it did happen when the clip slipped off the collar, as they sometimes do when they get older or have been to the beach etc.
Naomi x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> That again I don't like it, I really don't think they are safe walking a long the road. A large dog if frightened could put the lead out of your hand before you had a chance to lock it. They are big and bulky things and if you needed to use two hands to hold your dog you would have no chance.
> 
> I really don't care how well behaved your dog is on these things, in an emergency you can't have any control over them.


That can happen with any lead though, i've had it with the long line only I got rope burn instead and had to let go.

Never needed to use two hands, not sure how you would even do that as you said it's too bulky. I would have a hold of her collars as again you'll see she is not far way from me so I can jump on her if necessary.

I've used it when she's been spooked and tried to run, I found it easier than a longline. I'm always alert (you have to be when you own a dog who was DA) so I don't see it as an issue,my finger is always touching that button as just because.

As i've said, it's not something I would normally use for roads or town but it's a huge hassle switching over leads when i'm traveling to parks.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

missnaomi said:


> One note on a Flexi lead...make sure that you use the little extra piece that goes around the dogs neck that comes with them. One of my mums friends, who had a smallish terrier type dog, didn't use it and the lead came off the collar, flew back into her eye and she lost her eye. Now, all of the variables make this unlikely, but it did happen when the clip slipped off the collar, as they sometimes do when they get older or have been to the beach etc.
> Naomi x


Ouch, how awful.

Maya has a slip collar to stop that as she can slip her normal collar off her head.

The bit that came with it did not fit around her neck where it was comfortable (I could just about get a finger through) and it looked too thin.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SixStar said:


> I'm not hugely keen to be honest - park walking is fine, but the road walking doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> I just can't grasp why dogs are given ANY freedom by roads, no matter how quiet - didn't quite make it out from the video, but the lead wasn't always locked was it?
> 
> Also, she's being walked road side rather than to the other side of you - even less chance to grab her before she darts into the road if the flexi did fail or you dropped the bulky handle. At least if she's walked on the inside, you have a split second longer chance to grab her, as she has to get past you before she gets to the road.


Sorry she HAS to walk my left side, can't stand it any other way.

No, I don't keep it locked although may consider it some more but I do lock it when dealing with busy roads.

Interesting though seems it's still flexi hate despite I walk her at a close heal.

Ty though


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ouch, how awful.
> 
> Maya has a slip collar to stop that as she can slip her normal collar off her head.
> 
> The bit that came with it did not fit around her neck where it was comfortable (I could just about get a finger through) and it looked too thin.


I think the clip of the flexi came off the collar causing it to flip back and the clip go into the ladys eye...I have to say, it put me off them a little bit (I'm quite squeamish!!), so I am really careful to always check the clips and stuff when we have used them in the past...I have had a couple of times when the clip failed on one lead I had - just a normal one, but hope that it never happens if we used a flexi!!!
Naomi


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I really can't understand what is wrong with a normal lead (which you could hold with two hands if you had to) when walking by the side of a road.

As Dillon is 38 kilos and very strong I use a head collar with a training lead one end clipped to his normal collar the other to the head collar. He walks by my side most of the time unless a lamp post gets his attention, I only use one hand, but it's easy to use two hand if needed.

I just can't understand why some people would put their dogs life in danger walking along side a road with a flexi.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I really can't understand what is wrong with a normal lead (which you could hold with two hands if you had to) when walking by the side of a road.
> 
> As Dillon is 38 kilos and very strong I use a head collar with a training lead one end clipped to his normal collar the other to the head collar. He walks by my side most of the time unless a lamp post gets his attention, I only use one hand, but it's easy to use two hand if needed.
> 
> I just can't understand why some people would put their dogs life in danger walking along side a road with a flexi.


I only do it because it's more of a hassle carrying another lead which I will likely loose (god knows how many i've lost) when i'm only going to the park and such.

If i'm going to town, training classes etc then it's a normal lead.


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

i brought a longline originally as so many people critisised the flexi leads but after several rope burns and haveing alot of trouble pulling Rocky back in when needed i decided to give the flexi a go.
I brought the one designed for bigger dogs so it should hold twice Rockys weight and ive found it brilliant. i have so much more control over him. 
When on a normal footpath (next to a road) he is on a short length allowing him to be just in front without me tripping and when i see another dog or other distraction (squirrel/bird/cyclist) coming i pull him in so he cant move from my side. 
when int he park areas i allow more freedom but never let it reach the limit and find i can stop him in his tracks if needed and pull him back to me without me having to move or get rope burn. 

I think when used right and responsibly they can be good.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I really can't understand what is wrong with a normal lead (which you could hold with two hands if you had to) when walking by the side of a road.
> 
> As Dillon is 38 kilos and very strong I use a head collar with a training lead one end clipped to his normal collar the other to the head collar. He walks by my side most of the time unless a lamp post gets his attention, I only use one hand, but it's easy to use two hand if needed.
> 
> I just can't understand why some people would put their dogs life in danger walking along side a road with a flexi.


A flexi can be held in two hands. Mine has a short fixed lead on it s well. You can hold the fexi unit in your left hand and short fixed lead in my right. But frankly if i needed to hold Millie with two hands it would mean I shouldnt be walking her in that environment, she knows to walk to heel when asked no matter what lead is cipped on. There will aways be numpties etting long lines drag around other peoples feet, walking dogs on headcollars on long leads and leaving dogs in crates for 9 hours at a time etc. The flexi is the same as any dog training tool, invaluable when used correctly nd dangerous when not.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> A flexi can be held in two hands. Mine has a short fixed lead on it s well. You can hold the fexi unit in your left hand and short fixed lead in my right. *But frankly if i needed to hold Millie with two **hands it would mean I shouldnt be walking her in* *that environment,* she knows to walk to heel when asked no matter what lead is cipped on. There will aways be numpties etting long lines drag around other peoples feet, walking dogs on headcollars on long leads and leaving dogs in crates for 9 hours at a time etc. The flexi is the same as any dog training tool, invaluable when used correctly nd dangerous when not.


When I say using two hands I meant in an emergency, you can't say you would never need to do it.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> When I say using two hands I meant in an emergency, you can't say you would never need to do it.


No I cant guarantee i would never need two hands but ersonally its no harder with a flexi than a fixed lead,i meant more if I felt I needed to be holding on to a lead that tightly with two hands then I wouldnt go into that enviroment. But i dont know how mny do but my flexi does have a built in shorter fixed lead - so its kind of best of both.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> The flexi is the same as any dog training tool, invaluable when used correctly nd dangerous when not.


This.

Ive noticed most of the moans and whines about flexi leads have been down to misuse rather than the product itself. Whats that saying about a poor workman blaming his tools?

Burns, wrenched shoulders, tripping people up, flipping dogs etc; are all examples of how NOT to use an extendable lead.

Used in a sensible manner, on the right dog, in the right area, they are a god send imo. Long lines are only practical if all you do is plod around a field; they are useless for long distance walking where you have mixed terrain, cyclists, horses, roads etc. Used one once, never again.

My absolute pet hate though, is seeing them used with halti's. I think the headcollar is misused and far more dangerous than the flexi.

Ive used the flexi on both my SBT's, and my current one ive had for about 6 years or so now. Ive never had one snap, never had a burn on my hand or anywhere else, never flipped my dog over ( i use with a harness on the whole - as they should be unless with a very calm dog).

The only time ive had an issue, is when i used one incorrectly, and all that happened was that there was a tangled mess as i walked with someone else who also used a flexi, and two dogs (of which one has an inability to walk in a straight line - namely Alfie) + two people + two extendable leads = disaster.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Milliepoochie said:


> No I cant guarantee i would never need two hands but ersonally its no harder with a flexi than a fixed lead,i meant more if I felt I needed to be holding on to a lead that tightly with two hands then I wouldnt go into that enviroment. But i dont know how mny do but my flexi does have a built in shorter fixed lead - so its kind of best of both.


So how are you *not* going into an environment where a cat could run in front of you, a loud bang or another dog go for yours.

I have had one of these Flexi two in one leads when Amber was very old and didn't walk far just sniffed around,on the grass outside our house, but I would not use one on a lively dog.


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i don't really like them and have never used one on dai or dinky and most definatly would never use one on lex (german shepherd), i was walikg into town a few years ago and the other side of the road was a couple walking their yellow lab the woman was talking on the mobile the man was also on his mobile taking no intrest in what the dog was doing and the dog was walking nearly in the middle of the main road, another time we were walking into town i saw a middle aged man walking a staffie on one, call me paranoid but i did pick the two dachshies up as i didn't feel comfotable walking past a staffie (nothing against the breed) that was on a flexi lead that's owner wasn't looking where his dog was and was chatting away to somebody who was cutting their hedge.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I use one with Ollie. He is 11kg and I use a flexi designed for up to 50kg dogs (so far less likely to break), and its 8m long so gives him more freedom than the smaller ones.

Flexis can be misused as can any tool. I found longlines dangerous, especially when walking around parks. It tripped up tons of people, whereas I've never tripped up anyone when using a flexi. A longline can not be reeled in quickly, which means that if people are closeby, you can not gain control quickly. With a flexi lead, there is constant tension in the lead (used correctly and not just left on lock) so it reels in very quickly, which means no-one trips over it.

I personally hate the string flexis. It is invisible to see and it doesn't look like it could hold anything. I always use the tape flexis, which are very visible from a far distance (especially the red tape flexis) and it is strong too.

I would never use a flexi in a built up area, because I find it very hard to use during heel or close walking. It is much easier to switch to a fixed length lead to do close walking. I have however used flexis in busy parks and busy beaches and woods etc, but I always call Ollie back to avoid him walking in front of them and tripping them up. Never found a flexi difficult to use and I always lock it to a short length when passing people. When meeting dogs, I don't lock it but instead let it flow and keep the lead above the dogs' heads and bodies so they don't entangle. Also playing is stopped quickly so that it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> So how are you *not* going into an environment where a cat could run in front of you, a loud bang or another dog go for yours.
> 
> I have had one of these Flexi two in one leads when Amber was very old and didn't walk far just sniffed around,on the grass outside our house, but I would not use one on a lively dog.


I meant it more that I made sure walks were in enviroments where i shouldnt 'need two hands to hold on to her'. When Millie was younger I avoided our village highstreet and the dog park initially until we had worked together enough that she was unlikely to react to things. I think it was already bought up they are suited to some dogs not others. Personally I have never had an issue controlling Millie on hers as whether on a flexi or fixed lead she listens to verbal commands primarily, im not on of these peoe yanking there dogs back to them. I dont know if Millie is classed as lively or not but we have always found the fixed lead element of the flexi very effective.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I find flexi leads are difficult to hold (clunky case), almost impossible to use with a dog that pulls and most importantly - lack the subtle control necessary for training. 
Yes they are occasionally useful - for senile, difficult or work-in-progress dogs - but I don`t think the 10 or so little dogs I see every day being hauled round the park, yapping at other dogs, really fall into those categories. 
The best thing about hurling the flexi into the bin is that it frees you to start communicating with your dog, and find ways to get your dog to respond to you that don`t involve a plastic button and a cord. 
I recently had an old foster yorkie X who didn`t even respond to his name. No, not deaf - simply that no-one had ever called him. It took me 3 weeks to teach him recall.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I find flexi leads are difficult to hold (clunky case), almost impossible to use with a dog that pulls and most importantly - lack the subtle control necessary for training.
> Yes they are occasionally useful - for senile, difficult or work-in-progress dogs - but I don`t think the 10 or so little dogs I see every day being hauled round the park, yapping at other dogs, really fall into those categories.
> The best thing about hurling the flexi into the bin is that it frees you to start communicating with your dog, and find ways to get your dog to respond to you that don`t involve a plastic button and a cord.
> I recently had an old foster yorkie X who didn`t even respond to his name. No, not deaf - simply that no-one had ever called him. It took me 3 weeks to teach him recall.


Not everyone uses a flexi because they haven't bothered to train their dogs.

I use mine to walk through fields of livestock, or next to fields of livestock. If there is farm machinery being used IE, combine harvesters and there is a danger my dogs won't be able to hear me.

Sometimes it's about control and safety, but allowing the freedom as well.

I'm finding im using mine more and more as Alfie is almost completely deaf now, and in some areas i have to put him on a lead a lot sooner that i have had to in the past, as he can not hear my recall command. A flexi gives him more freedom, whilst keeping him safe.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

With the comments about the bulky handle and the fact it can be pulled out of your hand, what I've done is tie the collar that comes with the flexi around the handle, and made it into a loop. It means I can put my hand through that, and if I do drop the flexi (I have done in the past), it means that the "collar" loop is still around my hand and prevents it being dropped onto the ground and spooking the dog.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> With the comments about the bulky handle and the fact it can be pulled out of your hand, what I've done is tie the collar that comes with the flexi around the handle, and made it into a loop. It means I can put my hand through that, and if I do drop the flexi (I have done in the past), it means that the "collar" loop is still around my hand and prevents it being dropped onto the ground and spooking the dog.


Whats this collar that everyone talks about?

Ive never seen a flexi with one.

I use the cord type, and the first 2 feet is a tape lead with a handle, but no collar.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I find flexi leads are difficult to hold (clunky case), almost impossible to use with a dog that pulls and most importantly - lack the subtle control necessary for training.
> Yes they are occasionally useful - for senile, *difficult or work-in-progress dogs - but I don`t think the 10 or so little dogs I see every day being hauled round the park, yapping at other dogs, really fall into those categories. *
> The best thing about hurling the flexi into the bin is that it frees you to start communicating with your dog, and find ways to get your dog to respond to you that don`t involve a plastic button and a cord.
> I recently had an old foster yorkie X who didn`t even respond to his name. No, not deaf - simply that no-one had ever called him. It took me 3 weeks to teach him recall.


That's how I feel. 
I think that most of the owners think when they put a flexi lead on their dog that's it and go for a walk, forgetting they have a dog on the other end of the lead.

Dillon at long last has calmed down and walks lovely to heel until as I've said before "a lamp post is more interesting but all I have to say is close and he's back walking to hell", there are two or three large grass verges we pass when going for a walk so I release the training lead from his head collar and just keep it on his normal collar which does give him a little more freedom to sniff around, but the idea of putting a powerful dog like him on a flexi lead fills me with horror, it's bad enough small dogs using them.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Whats this collar that everyone talks about?
> 
> Ive never seen a flexi with one.
> 
> I use the cord type, and the first 2 feet is a tape lead with a handle, but no collar.


I believe the proper flexi branded leads are sold with a safety loop, to be used in conjuction with the dogs regular collar, it prevents the lead snapping back in your face if the dogs collar breaks 









Explains it towards the bottom here - http://www.flexiusa.com/operation/safety-advice.php


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

The 'collar' is an unadjustable bit of light webbing. You're supposed to put the collar over your dog's normal collar and attach the flexi so it goes through the D ring on your dog's collar as well as through the metal rings of the flexi 'collar'.

The fact that it's unadjustable makes it completely useless in my opinion - I've attached a photo of the flexi 'collar' and my dog's usual collar length. As you can see it's totally impractical to put on her - she would almost be able to get her legs through it!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SixStar said:


> I believe the proper flexi branded leads are sold with a safety loop, to be used in conjuction with the dogs regular collar, it prevents the lead snapping back in your face if the dogs collar breaks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a newish thing. Ive only ever had proper Flexi leads and ive never had one of those.

Interesting link, the safety precautions and directions bit should be read by more people i think.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I personally wouldn't use a flexi with a dog's collar. I always attach my flexi to Ollie's harness. I thought that was recommended for use with flexis.  

So I use the safety collar as a loop for my hand, its much safer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I personally wouldn't use a flexi with a dog's collar. I always attach my flexi to Ollie's harness. I thought that was recommended for use with flexis.
> 
> So I use the safety collar as a loop for my hand, its much safer.


Yes me too, wouldn't ever put it on her collar only on her harness (another reason why I don't use that stupid 'collar' that comes with it!). I like your idea of using the collar as a loop for your hand, I might try that


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well ive been learning about these in my degree and found out that when using one the owner is not in full control of their dog so they can indeed get in trouble when using one as if something happens they did not have full control over their dog like they would on a normal lead.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

*As with anything, the use of one needs training and a responsible owner. 
*

I walk Charlie round the streets with his flexi lead, but I've taught him lots of verbal commands. The most important of which is 'wait' - I get him to wait to let me catch up because we need to turn a corner, or something is approaching where I'd like more control (so I need to be close), or to cross the street.

But I see no problem with using one. It means he gets to sniff around a bit without accidentally being pulled because I've not given him enough slack, but I can also lock it and use it like a standard lead if I need to.

I don't let him get in anyones way or meet dogs without permission. Which is more than I can say for some people using standard leads and harnesses.

But as I said, I think the key is how responsible and thoughtful the owner is. Not necessarily the equipment they're using.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Helbo said:


> *As with anything, the use of one needs training and a responsible owner.
> *
> 
> *I walk Charlie round the streets with his flexi lead, but I've taught him lots of verbal commands. The most important of which is 'wait' - I get him to wait to let me catch up because we need to turn a corner, or something is approaching where I'd like more control (so I need to be close), or to cross the street. *
> ...


I really wonder what planet, people who use a Flexi lead to walk in a built up area come from :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

The thing is - as I keep saying - it's great that dogs are taught these commands and they're used when walking on a flexi - but a bolting dog or one that has been spooked will NOT listen to commands, that's the thing. Even with the best trained dog in the world, training and commands go out the window when they're in a state of panic.

I don't like them, but I can see flexi leads do have their place - but that place is fields and parks - absolutely NOT roads and paths.

I cannot understand for the life of me why any responsible owner would even risk walking their dog on an unlocked flexi along a road - you may as well not have them on a lead, because if they're spooked or they bolt, you will not get that lead locked before they're in the road, and potentially in the path of an oncoming car.


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

no she doesnt chase cats - she stops n looks at them but thats it - if i see another dog i call her back to me n she comes back - if she stops n watches i real her back in - i dont let her just go upto dogs without asking owners if shes ok to greet first - due to her attack i dont like her around other dogs i dont know - flexi lead or not - she actually behaves better on that lead then she does a fixed lenth lead - she comes bk when called , she doesnt bolt off after anything - if she gets spooked by anything - which is rare - she comes back to me i am ALWAYS looking around my area i anticipate everything and anything when walking my dogs - i know i can trust her otherwise i wouldnt let her have the freedom would i 
i dont see what the point in me even being in this thread is 
i dont even see the point in this thread - with you all being flexi haters no matter whats put or said 
im NOT a bad or irresponsible owner to be using one of these and i have full control over her when i walk her on it - its there to give her freedom so thats what she gets - i know ov people who use them who are alot less responsible then me n do let their dogs go all over the place n do what they want - i DO NOT do that - in the slightest!


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SixStar said:


> The thing is - as I keep saying - it's great that dogs are taught these commands and they're used when walking on a flexi - but a bolting dog or one that has been spooked will NOT listen to commands, that's the thing. Even with the best trained dog in the world, training and commands go out the window when they're in a state of panic.
> 
> I don't like them, but I can see flexi leads do have their place - but that place is fields and parks - absolutely NOT roads and paths.
> 
> I cannot understand for the life of me why any responsible owner would even risk walking their dog on an unlocked flexi along a road - you may as well not have them on a lead, because if they're spooked or they bolt, you will not get that lead locked before they're in the road, and potentially in the path of an oncoming car.


I agree. Flexis have no place on a road IMO. I never use a flexi by a road, always a standard lead. It means that I have to carry the flexi when I walk to the park (whilst using a standard lead on Ollie), but if thats what I have to do to keep my dog safe, then that is what I need to do. I swap over to the flexi once I'm in the park. But flexis are fantastic as a tool for dogs who can not go off lead but need a bit more freedom than a standard lead offers (in parks and fields etc).


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> no she doesnt chase cats - she stops n looks at them but thats it - if i see another dog i call her back to me n she comes back - if she stops n watches i real her back in - i dont let her just go upto dogs without asking owners if shes ok to greet first - due to her attack i dont like her around other dogs i dont know - flexi lead or not - she actually behaves better on that lead then she does a fixed lenth lead - she comes bk when called , she doesnt bolt off after anything - if she gets spooked by anything - which is rare - she comes back to me i am ALWAYS looking around my area i anticipate everything and anything when walking my dogs - i know i can trust her otherwise i wouldnt let her have the freedom would i
> i dont see what the point in me even being in this thread is
> i dont even see the point in this thread - with you all being flexi haters no matter whats put or said
> im NOT a bad or irresponsible owner to be using one of these and i have full control over her when i walk her on it - its there to give her freedom so thats what she gets - i know ov people who use them who are alot less responsible then me n do let their dogs go all over the place n do what they want - i DO NOT do that - in the slightest!


I didn't like the way you were walking her in the video, like some of the others on this thread. I can not condone walking a dog on an unlocked flexi by a road, whether it is quiet or not. If you MUST use a flexi by a road (don't see why you NEED to), then it should be locked short at all times.

And I don't think this thread is full of flexi haters, I think its a good debate and is showing both sides, those who use flexis and those who don't and is getting both views across.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> Not everyone uses a flexi because they haven't bothered to train their dogs.
> 
> I use mine to walk through fields of livestock, or next to fields of livestock. If there is farm machinery being used IE, combine harvesters and there is a danger my dogs won't be able to hear me.
> 
> ...


My dogs are always on lead around livestock. And my deaf old dog was always on lead. Not a flexi though. it wasn`t necessary as I didn`t want any dog moving at speed in either of those cases.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> My dogs are always on lead around livestock. And my deaf old dog was always on lead. Not a flexi though. it wasn`t necessary as I didn`t want any dog moving at speed in either of those cases.


Alfie doesnt move at speed, and no dog on a flexi should do so.

They should be allowed freedom to roam and sniff though, rather than spending life on a short lead with little range of movement.

As said so many times, its not the lead thats the issue, but the manner and situations in which its used, and in some cases, misplaced and ignorant assumptions.

FYI, my dogs are on shorts leads if close to livestock. But if they are miles off over the other side of the field, then i allow the full length of the lead.


----------



## mama_abz (Apr 27, 2011)

this thread could go on forever. everyone has their own opinions on everything that is on sale for dogs and other pets. what one person swears by another may think is useless/dangerous. 

At the end of the day if it works for you and your dog and is used correctly then where is the harm? and if you happen not to like a product this does not mean that it is a no good product that everyone should stop using.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Haven't read all the thread so will just give my opinion and scuttle along 

Personally I don't like them at all! On a dog that doesn't pull and won't go charging off then fair enough. It's those who let the dogs pull until they snap them and let their dog go running off or just let them go full stretch across a road who get me! 

We nearly ran over a flexi lead once because a couple were walking up the road and they were on one side of the pavement and the dog was on the other side of the pavement with the flexi lead full stretch across the road, if I hadn't noticed the dog and checked to see if it was on lead, we'd have run over the lead and god knows what would have happened! It's the closest i've ever been to getting out and shouting at someone!

I don't see the point in them, they're poorly designed, not strong enough and just dangerous. If the design was improved and they were made stronger with a better locking mechanism (surely it can be done!) and better marketed as being more suited to large spaces rather than pavements and roadsides  then perhaps they'd be a little better.

However if I had a dog that didn't pull and had reliable recall (in the event of the lead snapping) then I might use one, but only down to the fact that I know i'd use it safely & never near a road.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Before we got Sophie I didnt like flexi leads cause as a biker people would let their dog run to the end and then they would get mad at me, its like I dont know how long that leash is! :scared:

But my mom got a nice purple one for Sophie. A good foot or so of it is actual leash while the rest is cord. I learned quickly as to how to lock it but did have a few moments of  and grabbing the cord.

But I like it as I can allow Sophie free range on it (she doesnt go offlead) and not carry around a clunky long lead we had before. I also attach it to her harness and not her collar as I find I have more control over her with it attached to her harness. 

We have just gotten back from a good hour walk down a beach trail with Sophie running up and down the trail with the flexi attached. But when we saw a biker we got Sophie of to the side and sitting until they passed. And she met two dogs George and Bently.

I do want to get Sophie a nice plain long leash for small trips in the car.

But if I had a bigger dog (medium sized) I would have a normal leash I think.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I really wonder what planet, people who use a Flexi lead to walk in a built up area come from :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


I come from earth 

I don't appreciate that comment Happy Paws.

I walk Charlie using the flexi-lead, but I never let him stray from me far. He's never got a long enough line to 'bolt' or run into the road. I am a responsible owner and I keep my eye on him. If however I want him to be right by my feet (i.e., before we cross a road), I ask him to wait.

I don't see why I should walk the 5 minutes to the field on a standard lead when I keep him under control with responsible use of a flexi lead.

As for them being made better - I've never had a problem with my locking mechanism etc. But then, I don't buy the cheapy ones you see in B&Ms and similar stores. I've spent good money on a good quality one and it's strong, responsive and locks easily, quickly and strongly.

I repeat: It's not the equipment - it's the way people use it that can be either responsible or not.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Helbo said:


> I come from earth
> 
> I don't appreciate that comment Happy Paws.
> 
> ...


I have to agree. I have never had a problem with the mechanism and the key is to make sure the user is familiar with how it works before using it to :thumbup: I used it in the garden etc and made sure I was confident in locking unlocking - etc and when you need to put slight pressure on to release the mechanism. This is why I would never let friends walk Millie on a a flexi - Anyone visiting our house to comes on walks with us and asks to take Millie with me they use a fixed lead. There is a definate nack to them and maybe it suits some people and not others.

Some people use crates - They can be misused that doesnt make them a irresponsible / a tool to be banned etc. Some people may have an incorrectly fitted half check which is to tight for the dog - That doesnt make Half check collars something which owners should be frowned upon for using.

As many people have been saying its a USER Problem not the training aid in themselves. Like ANY training aid / Collar /Lead they can be used irresponsibly - :mad2:


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I didn't like the way you were walking her in the video, like some of the others on this thread. I can not condone walking a dog on an unlocked flexi by a road, whether it is quiet or not. If you MUST use a flexi by a road (don't see why you NEED to), then it should be locked short at all times.
> 
> And I don't think this thread is full of flexi haters, I think its a good debate and is showing both sides, those who use flexis and those who don't and is getting both views across.


she pulls when its short n locked - if i was gonna lock it n not bother to give her the freedom i would use a normal lead - the point im trying to put across is - she KNOWS shes not allowed near the roads she knows to stop if theres a car around - i dont need to lock it because she behaves - if i call her she either stops n waits for me to catch up or she will come back to me - as you can see in the videos - if she was darting all over the place doing what she liked n i didnt give a toss then fair enuf i shouldnt be using 1 - but i respect other people and other dog walkers n when i see sum1 or another dog i call her back to me - i am CONSTANTLY on the look out for things on the walk n make sure i give her , her commands appropriently


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

SixStar said:


> I cannot understand for the life of me why any responsible owner would even risk walking their dog on an unlocked flexi along a road - you may as well not have them on a lead, because if they're spooked or they bolt, you will not get that lead locked before they're in the road, and potentially in the path of an oncoming car.


I disagree - my thumb is always on the lock mechanism and the lead can be locked in a heartbeat. It's probably the same reaction time for me to push a button than for you to put a tense grip on your standard lead.

I don't like when people let their dog go the full length of an 8m flexi lead, for example, by a road. But don't throw us all in the same pot! Charlie is never more than a few paces from me even using an unlocked flexi lead.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Helbo said:


> I disagree - my thumb is always on the lock mechanism and the lead can be locked in a heartbeat. It's probably the same reaction time for me to push a button than for you to put a tense grip on your standard lead.
> 
> I don't like when people let their dog go the full length of an 8m flexi lead, for example, by a road. But don't throw us all in the same pot! Charlie is never more than a few paces from me even using an unlocked flexi lead.


If he is only ever a couple of paces away, why even run the risk of what might happen with an unlocked flexi? If you don't allow him far away by roads (rightly so), wouldn't it be just as well to keep the flexi locked? Makes no difference to you and your dog, but increases safety ten fold.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> she pulls when its short n locked - if i was gonna lock it n not bother to give her the freedom i would use a normal lead - the point im trying to put across is - she KNOWS shes not allowed near the roads she knows to stop if theres a car around - i dont need to lock it because she behaves - if i call her she either stops n waits for me to catch up or she will come back to me - as you can see in the videos - if she was darting all over the place doing what she liked n i didnt give a toss then fair enuf i shouldnt be using 1 - but i respect other people and other dog walkers n when i see sum1 or another dog i call her back to me - i am CONSTANTLY on the look out for things on the walk n make sure i give her , her commands appropriently


in the video, it took about 3-4 sit commands before she sat. If she can't sit instantly on one command, how can she be reliable enough to come when called instantly if she decided to bolt or run for whatever reason. I still do not see the need to use a unlocked flexi by a road.

I love flexis, I am in no way a flexi hater, and I find them a fantastic tool, but only when used in the appropriate places and circumstance (ie in a park or field).


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> in the video, it took about 3-4 sit commands before she sat. If she can't sit instantly on one command, how can she be reliable enough to come when called instantly if she decided to bolt or run for whatever reason. I still do not see the need to use a unlocked flexi by a road.
> 
> I love flexis, I am in no way a flexi hater, and I find them a fantastic tool, but only when used in the appropriate places and circumstance (ie in a park or field).


she was still learning her sit command (outside) at that time n it was ONLY the sit command she had a problem with as i usually use a hand signal which i cant do with my phone recording in one hand and the lead in the other but she now responds 2 voice commands aswell as hand signals as u can see any other time she responds straight away! she wouldnt bolt or run for no reason bcause i know my dog - shame u cant meet her u would see actually how good she is


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

bingblazenskyla said:


> she was still learning her sit command (outside) at that time n it was ONLY the sit command she had a problem with as i usually use a hand signal which i cant do with my phone recording in one hand and the lead in the other but she now responds 2 voice commands aswell as hand signals as u can see any other time she responds straight away! she wouldnt bolt or run for no reason bcause i know my dog - shame u cant meet her u would see actually how good she is


Why do it before she learnt the command? That's very dangerous IMO.

You are missing the point I keep trying to make - ALL dogs are capable of bolting out of the blue, a spooked dog will not listen to commands - even the beat trained one in the world. When they're in that state of panic they hear nothing you say. You can't always be prepared for things that make them get spooked or bolt - flexi leads have their place, I don't like them but I can understand why some people find them useful BUT there is NO reason good enough to have a dog walked on an unlocked flexi down a road.

And - I may be flamed but I have to say this - people largely use flexi leads because their dog can't be trusted in whatever situation you're in at the time - so if they can't be trusted to respond to commands offlead to keep them safe - who is to say they'll respond to those instructions onlead on their flexi??


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SixStar said:


> And - I may be flamed but I have to say this - people largely use flexi leads because their dog can't be trusted in whatever situation you're in at the time - so if they can't be trusted to respond to commands offlead to keep them safe - who is to say they'll respond to those instructions onlead on their flexi??


I would just say that Ollie responds to recall commands when he's on lead. he knows whether he has a lead attached to him or not, so he knows when he can take the mick and not respond (which is off lead), which is why he isn't let off.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

i think they are great for small dogs to give them a little more freedom if you cant trust them offlead, but i agree they should only be used in off road areas. when they are in towns, streets near roads they should be retracted and locked to a tight lead

i got one for a 50kg+ dog for my lab and she pulled on it and i had no control and ended up failling flat on my face definatly not safe for big dogs and weak people, and i do think when using them people need to keep an eye on thier dog and the surroundings the way you would if your dog was offlead


----------



## Easyanimal (Sep 8, 2010)

I firmly agree, for small dogs yes they are great.

My 3.5kg shorkie loves hers as shes not allowed off her lead very often as is very naughty and fast! But she loves thinking she can run around for a bit.

For larger dogs, especially when approaching mine, i worry it will snap or not lock.

I think a stronger lead needs to be used!

:thumbup:


----------



## bingblazenskyla (Jan 9, 2011)

SixStar said:


> Why do it before she learnt the command? That's very dangerous IMO.
> 
> You are missing the point I keep trying to make - ALL dogs are capable of bolting out of the blue, a spooked dog will not listen to commands - even the beat trained one in the world. When they're in that state of panic they hear nothing you say. You can't always be prepared for things that make them get spooked or bolt - flexi leads have their place, I don't like them but I can understand why some people find them useful BUT there is NO reason good enough to have a dog walked on an unlocked flexi down a road.
> 
> And - I may be flamed but I have to say this - people largely use flexi leads because their dog can't be trusted in whatever situation you're in at the time - so if they can't be trusted to respond to commands offlead to keep them safe - who is to say they'll respond to those instructions onlead on their flexi??


i was training her - i would lock the lead in an instant or just call her back if i thought anything would happen - shes my world that dog - her and my other 2 - she doesnt go near the road when shes on it she might not have sat in that vid but she knows shes not to go near the roads - if i thought for one second she would she wouldnt be on it - i trust her

ETA: no she wouldnt listen to those commands offlead - i dont think - shes never been given the opportunity to being a husky as they shouldnt go offlead - therefor the flexi is there to give her freedom - to which she does listen on


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> I honestly dont believe [extending leashes] are dangerous when... in the right hands.
> Any training aid / collar / lead can be dangerous in the wrong hands.


WHOSE hands they are in matters not a whit, when the bloody things fail - people have been badly-hurt, 
dogs hurt, too, when any parts composing the reel or leash come undone & the spring retracts violently.

the dog being smacked in the butt, side or head is startling, but not often seriously injuring; 
humans have lost eyes, had teeth knocked loose, cheeks slashed, etc, when the snap or the collar or the lead 
BROKE & whipped back at their face, with the metal parts smacking into them forcefully.

just like BUNGEE CORDS, the tension is significant, & suddenly releasing it lets the snap/hook strike with extreme 
violence, which is very dangerous - there IS NO getting out of the way, as it cannot be seen & it happens fast.

here are a few from the first page of a search - 


> Extendable dog leads, retractable leash, leash ... - Flexi USA, Inc.
> Extendable dog leads, retractable leash, leash training supplies at flexiusa.
> Read the safety precautions below before using flexi leash.
> Failure to follow these safety precautions can result in serious injury.
> ...


this is FLEXI's own safety pamphlet - worth reading *in full - *
Extendable dog leads, retractable leash, leash training supplies at flexiusa.

falls, fractures, burns, amputations, broken teeth, eye & facial injuries, etc, are all explained.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been following this thread all along and you've finally convinced me L4L. My Flexi is going in the bin.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

It sounds more like a lethal weapon, :scared: than a type of dog lead.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I've had one snap, recoil and have had 2 stitches because of it.

Still use one but then in all fairness the one that snapped with on a large rottweiler and was a cord.

I will still use mine but only for Maya or any dog that is bone idol lazy and barley moves. Any normal dog? hell no


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> WHOSE hands they are in matters not a whit, when the bloody things fail - people have been badly-hurt,
> dogs hurt, too, when any parts composing the reel or leash come undone & the spring retracts violently.
> 
> the dog being smacked in the butt, side or head is startling, but not often seriously injuring;
> ...


Thats why I inspect it regulary. When wet it is reeled out and dried thoroughly, hubby has even taken apart to check inside (its never used on beach as sand will damge it). I have one which wore quicker, realed in slower -i threw it out. Youl notice Flexi USA give lot of advice which others have on here - only use with the right type / size of dog and its not a substitute for training. When Millies harness appears old I throw them out. I take every reasonable precaution. Everything you do in life carries a risk - if we were going to live risk free id b surrounded by cotton wool and not leave the house. I am a responsible dog owner, I maintain and use my flexi lead safely and wont be losing any sleep over our choice of lead. *****apologies in advance for spelling -using my mobile****


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I still can't understand with everything that has been said about Flexi leads some people still think it's OK to walk down the road using one. 

In a park or anywhere off road they have there usages but on the road NO.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

How many flexi leads that have broken/snapped were used on dogs that were too large for the lead?

I bet most of them were small weight flexis used on large dogs. I wouldn't ever use a 10kg limit flexi or even a 20kg flexi with Ollie (he's 11kg). He has a 50kg limit flexi which means that even if he pulls and pulls on it, it's unlikely to break. Nothing is risk free. You could walk in front of a bus, you could crash your car. These are much more likely to happen than a broken flexi, but do we stop driving or walking around roads?! No, of course not. It's about being sensible.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Paws said:


> I still can't understand with everything that has been said about Flexi leads some people still think it's OK to walk down the road using one.
> 
> In a park or anywhere off road they have there usages but on the road NO.


Well believe it, I do every morning at 5:30am.

I'm not going to try and justify myself as I have said in previous posts what precautions I take to ensure Millie is safe and I invite anyone local to come on a walk with me one morning (Five am lol) and see the danger Millie is faced with daily.:thumbup:

This thread is making me feel like I have to defend my choices and its going in circles.

And I don't bother taking the Flexi to the park as Millie has good recall and is always offlead.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

May be at 05.30hrs on a very quiet road is one thing, but most people I see are very different they are walking down the road in the middle of the day in a built-up area with their dog walking well in front of it's owner wondering all over the place. That is what I'm trying to say a Flexi lead and a busy road do not go together.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Life's all about calculated risks. What is an acceptable risk for one person is unacceptable for another.

I am very aware of risks and I prefer to minimise them where I can. For me, the decision I just made to change from a flexi to a combination of 2m lead and a long line is because I just don't want to take that risk when I don't have to. For the same reason I use a top-of-the-line car harness instead of a cheaper one.

If you're happy taking the risk then that's your decision and you shouldn't feel bad about it - the main thing is you're aware of the risk and taking sensible precautions to minimise it.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Life's all about calculated risks. What is an acceptable risk for one person is unacceptable for another.
> 
> I am very aware of risks and I prefer to minimise them where I can. For me, the decision I just made to change from a flexi to a combination of 2m lead and a long line is because I just don't want to take that risk when I don't have to. For the same reason I use a top-of-the-line car harness instead of a cheaper one.
> 
> If you're happy taking the risk then that's your decision and you shouldn't feel bad about it - the main thing is you're aware of the risk and taking sensible precautions to minimise it.


yes, this is very true. I have tried a long line and it was difficult to use, got wet and dirty, and tripped people up loads. I found a flexi a lot easier to use and was safer for other people. But you may think differently.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

2006, 10-YO girl with a small dog; Australia 
Dog lead recalled after girl blinded - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) 


> Dog lead recalled after girl blinded
> Posted November 02, 2006 11:33:00
> 
> The national consumer watchdog has issued a recall of a brand of a retractable dog lead after
> ...


but really - how bloody *big* could a Doxie be? even a Standard is only 20 to 30#. 
Minis & Toys are even smaller!

in 2008, a 12-YO Aussie girl was also blinded in one eye, but i have been unable to find that story.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> 2006, 10-YO girl with a small dog; Australia
> Dog lead recalled after girl blinded - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> but really - how bloody *big* could a Doxie be? even a Standard is only 20 to 30#.
> ...


can I just say that that statement says about a "brand" of retractable dog lead. It is not the Flexi branded lead. I would never buy a retractable lead that wasn't a "properly branded Flexi made in germany" one. You just can not trust the other brands.

Please do not mix up Flexi leads and other retractable leads. Flexis are made properly and should always be used if you choose to use a retractable lead.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Life's all about calculated risks. What is an acceptable risk for one person is unacceptable for another.
> 
> I am very aware of risks and I prefer to minimise them where I can. For me, the decision I just made to change from a flexi to a combination of 2m lead and a long line is because I just don't want to take that risk when I don't have to. For the same reason I use a top-of-the-line car harness instead of a cheaper one.
> 
> If you're happy taking the risk then that's your decision and you shouldn't feel bad about it - the main thing is you're aware of the risk and taking sensible precautions to minimise it.


I agree it's your decision when it's only you it affects however having to perform emergency stops on 2 occasions when my dog was in the car because of people using flexi leads unlocked on the pavement. Jolting both me and my dog. It isn't only them it's affecting.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> can I just say that that statement says about a "brand" of retractable dog lead.
> It is not the Flexi branded lead.


excuse me, but we only know which BRAND broke in the 2006 story - Not the 2008 accident.

And FLEXI themselves on their USA website, cites *burns, amputations, broken teeth, eye injuries, 
facial injuries, amputations, cuts, bruises, & more. They don't list them as "only happening with imitators". 
Flexi BRAND leashes have injured many people, & dogs as well - both those using them, & passersby.*

i am copying this info in toto - EMPHASIS & COLOR added:
Extendable dog leads, retractable leash, leash training supplies at flexiusa.


> Read the safety precautions below before using flexi leash.
> Failure to follow these safety precautions can result in serious injury.
> 
> Safety Precautions & Directions
> ...


The makers of the Flexi BRAND leash would not mention all those injuries IF THEY DID NOT happen. 
this pamphlet is a massive CYA bandage, in part to protect them, as they can claim, _"but we Told You..."_


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

so how many Flexi-users *or users of other extending-leash brands*:

- remove all dangly jewelry AND RINGS or bracelets, etc, that might get caught? 
how about earrings that dangle, tie-belts or trainer-pants cords or zipper-pulls that dangle?

- wear LONG sleeves & pants to protect arms & legs? 
- wear GLOVES to prevent cuts, burns or amputations? 
- DON't let the kids walk the dog using the Flexi?

how many ignore all the suggested precautions entirely? 
*how many handle MORE THAN ONE DOG & FLEXI at any one time?*

someone on PF-uk said that she walks all 3 of her dogs on Flexis - does she walk One Dog at a time? 
i very-much doubt it; 3 walks, twice daily? That's 6 rounds a day.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

No-one using a flexi should allow their dog to walk freely around other people or children. They should be locked short when passing or greeting people or children to avoid tangling or tripping them up. This also reduces (almost prevents) people being burned or cut by these leads.

You should never grab the tape or cord. I have never needed to do so, and I don't know why someone would.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

moonviolet said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> I agree it's your decision when it's only you it affects - however, [I've performed] emergency stops
> on 2 occasions when my dog was in the car, because of people using flexi-leads unlocked on the pavement,
> jolting both me & my dog. *It isn't only [the users that Flexis are] affecting.*


yup. :nonod:

i have to watch constantly for eejits gabbling on cell-phones or jogging with a stroller, WITH THEIR DOG 20-feet off, 
& the owner completely oblivious; the dog can be molesting a leashed dog or a person, mugging a kid for food, 
eating chicken-bones, *on the opposite side of the bike-path with the dam*ed Flexi-thread stretched across 
like a garrote for children, or a trip-cord for any pedestrian, ready to snare any bicycle-wheel or jogger's ankle.*

at Bark in the Park events, the bloody extendies are a royal pain in the butt; dogs pull over display tables, 
pull down tent-poles, get wound around people or tangle other dogs' leashes, knock over chairs or drag items 
along with them... it's constant. With hundreds of dogs & 500 to 1,000 humans, extendables are stoopid.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

I will continue to consider myself a responsible dog owner, who uses the flexi lead responsibly (even though I do not fulfill every criterion on the precautions list).

I know a dog that got run over because the clip of a regular lead broke as the owner was trying to keep the dog close before crossing a busy road. Yes I understand the owner was not at risk and that this is rare, but I do think flexi's are not that exceptionally dangerous.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I like my flexi's they give my dogs freedom to explore when they are unable to go off lead for any reason.
I would say I'm a responsible flexi user 
Used attatched to their harnesses.
No tangling around other dogs or people, kept short along pavements/roads or other places where needed.
My dogs don't interact with others when on their flexi - they are always off lead to play/sniff other dogs.
They are reeled in short when going around corners or someone is approaching us.

I think with any object/tool in our lives there are those who use them irresponsibly but that doesn't mean they should be banned.

I to get fustrated when someone is walking there dogs on a Flexi and not taking proper care - one of my pet hates is when walking towards another 'flexi walker' or 'normal lead walker' I always bring my dogs in close, it's pretty obvious when someone is doing this, and the other dog owner lets there dog wander over to say hello.


----------



## ralph1437 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everyone 
Im quite new to all of this and although I grew up with Newfoundlands me and my partner decided to get our first dog earlier this year, Ralph the Chihuahua.
I agree that the flexis are very dangerous. 
I started with one of these for Ralph thinking they would be perfect and actually they are in the field (when its not nearly snapping him back in the face!)
I found it to be nothing but a nightmare with a couple of instances of the lock not actually catching...scary! It never caused Ralph any harm but i think it might have done the way the string goes so fast! I persevered for a while thinking because everyone was using them they must be great!...wrong!!
Im glad i found this thread they are bad for the dog!!
safe to say i now go nowhere near them. They may be ok for larger dogs i ont know but not an experience i want to repeat :-(

Laura and Ralph x
Welcome to the home of The Cheeky Chihuahua


----------

